# Tapping Screens



## Pinetop Tees (Feb 8, 2015)

What type of tape do you use on your screens?


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

My personal preference is blue tape but it is expensive, you can use just about any masking tape out there. Understand that different tapes have different adhesives and some are stronger than others and the stronger the less you time you want it to remain on the screen.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I only tape alignment marks and defects. For that, I use blue painter's tape. It is easy to get at any home improvement type store. I put the tape on the shirt side of the mesh.

I do not tape along the edges of the screen. I fill in the entire mesh area with emulsion when I coat the screen.

I print waterbased ink. I don't know if there are different considerations for Plastisol.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

We use tape from U-line. It's like a packing tape but it's natural rubber adhesive so it cleans up easily and is much cheaper than the blue screen tape (around $2.39 /roll if you order by the case). Their item number is: S-6533.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

If you are printing with plastisol I recommend you tape both sides especially edges. Ya tape becomes cost effective but later you will understand how it all plays out the same and makes it all worth it.

I have really never printed water base inks but I can see why taping wouldn't matter.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I use freezer paper with the shiny side toward the screen and a few pieces of masking tape to hold it in place. When I'm done printing I pull it off and run it through my dryer. I haven't taped a screen in years.


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

we use a rubber tape...from staples.


----------



## Pinetop Tees (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone for you input, it really helps.


----------

